# swallowing whole popsicle stick



## Sigurd's Mom

I got a Popsicle out, didn't like the flavour so I figured Sigurd could eat it. I held onto the stick so he could chew the Popsicle off of it (he's done it before). I saw that the wrapper was getting some juice on the counter so I grabbed it and let go of the Popsicle for literally 2 seconds, and in that wee time frame, he had gulped the whole thing down! Stick and all! He doesn't seem to notice or care, he just ate some kibble, had a few laps of water. I called the e-vet and they said just to monitor for vomiting, he should be fine.

Do you think the e-vet information is correct??  I can't imagine that swallowing a whole stick would be just fine.


----------



## krystyne73

oh wow! I would watch him closely. I probably would not have fed him tonight but that's me. Hopefully some one else will have some good advice. Hope it all works out okay.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I know how you feel... Jax ate a plastic measuring cup that he snapped into Popsicle stick length pieces (pointy and jagged at that).... Go buy some Beneful that's full of tons of corn... It should speed up the process of getting your stick back.


----------



## Larien

Yikes I dunno about that... what if it splintered in the intestine and punctured it? Or got stuck? Honestly if it were me, I'd take him in. I hope he's okay!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Yeah I don't know what to do? The receptionist put me on hold for a couple minutes, she was getting more info, she didn't seem worried at all. She asked his breed and weight. Google brings up a few other forums, seems like people just let it pass... one person made her dog throw it up, but that freaks me out. I'd be worried about it choking him. I can try the crappy food suggestion... I've read that pumpkin can also help with passing... I guess Popsicle sticks are thin, flimsy wood... dogs eat sticks and bones all the time? I don't know. Gahhh.


----------



## Jett

My gsd pup was about 6 months old,We were taking a walk. I found a little rubber ball,like you would get from a quarter machine at the grocery store. It was about the size of a pingpong ball.I threw it a few times and she brought it back to me,then OOPS she swallowed it! You should have seen the look on her face! Anyway I called my vet,he told me to watch her also.He said if she vomited,we should bring her in to get xrayed. I followed her around for 2 weeks checking everytime she had a bowel movement. No ball, I guess she desolved it. I would just watch it and as long as the dog doesn't start vomiting,I think it will desolve. Good Luck


----------



## Larien

Okay I did a bit of googling 'cause I'm worried, lol..

One site says to watch closely and if there is a problem inside with the stick, he will begin to vomit, be lethargic and refuse to eat. Apparently it would have been better if he'd chewed it, did you tell the ER people he swallowed it and didn't chew it up?

It's also good he's a big dog, it seems, from what I read... But there can be problems once it gets to the intestines if it doesn't soften, and there's parts (the turns I expect) where it could become lodged. But that's when they say you'll notice the vomiting, lethargy, lack of appetite, tightness of stomach, etc...

So if he stops eating get him in ASAP. But if he stays normal, it may partially break up and pass, so give him a LOT of fiber and canned pumpkin, and if he strains to poop or pukes, get him in. The consensus seems to be watch him a couple of days, and watch for those symptoms.

There were also a LOT of people with big dogs who ate sticks, bones, etc. and passed them without issue that I saw.

Keep us updated, I will be thinking of him like crazy!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I work for a vet (vet tech) and we just removed a whole popsicle stick from a full grown lab about two weeks ago. She seemed to be feeling fine, but the owner was given two options. 1 was to just watch her and see how she did , 2 was to remove it surgically which after talking to the vet the owner did. the vet explained it this way,
if the stick proceeds perfectly right, it might go through the intestines and be pooped out in a day or two without problems. BUT, it might also get lodged in the stomach and not able to proceed into the intestines, poke through the intestines if it does come out of the stomach, or just sit there in the gut and cause problems.
It was a fairly simple surgery, he found the stomach, made a small incision and pulled the whole popsicle stick out of the whole, sutured it back up, sutured up the belly and the lab went home the next morning eating, pooping and doing just fine.
The owner says he doesn't share his popsicle stick anymore with his dog.

I would be very careful and if you choose not to have it removed then carefully moniter him for anything unusual, not eating, not drinking, vomiting or acting painful in the belly.


----------



## Larien

How much was the surgery, though, if you don't mind me asking, wyominggrandma?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Thank you wyominggrandma for the information, that's pretty scary what it can do if it doesn't pass correctly. I'd rather not do surgery on him, but I don't want something bad to happen to him. I will call my regular vet in the morning and see what they say. 

I gave him some canned pumpkin, I read that can help with passing objects.

A few minutes ago he woke up from sleep and kind of tilted his head funny (not the gsd head tilt), looked kind of surprised then chewed on his back leg kind of funny. I might just be looking too much into his bahaviour. :-/ 

He's eating food, drinking water, and being normal besides that. He is playful and stuff...


----------



## Larien

Well that's good, he seems to be normal so far, then. Eating and drinking is a very good sign! If I were you though I'd watch him all night, or if you really need to sleep. maybe set the alarm to get up a couple of times just to check on him, make sure there's no vomiting or anything.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Larien said:


> Well that's good, he seems to be normal so far, then. Eating and drinking is a very good sign! If I were you though I'd watch him all night, or if you really need to sleep. maybe set the alarm to get up a couple of times just to check on him, make sure there's no vomiting or anything.


I'll watch him for sure during the night. He sleeps beside me anyway and I am a light sleeper, when he moves I wake up. I have class in the a.m. so unfortunately I have to get some sleep!


----------



## Larien

Well good luck to both of you, and let us know how he is in the morning!


----------



## BowWowMeow

I agree to keep monitoring. Any signs of an obstruction and you can get him into the vet immediately. Obstructions can take a while to develop.


----------



## Dejavu

I hope everything turns out fine! Sending good thoughts for you and Sigurd!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Hi everyone - he slept thru the whole night, woke up around 9 and did normal potty business. So far he seems OK, haven't fed him breakfast or anything yet.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Where are those airport scanners when you need them?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Jax's Mom said:


> Where are those airport scanners when you need them?


Yeah, really! LOL

Sigurd just ate 2 cups of kibble with 1/2 can sardines with no issues. Now he's taking a nap. His appetite seems normal so far.


----------



## Good_Karma

Hoping everything comes out okay. Pun intended.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Hope Sigurd passes that stick soon so that his mommy won't have to keep worrying!

+ stick =


----------



## cassadee7

Hoping you get that much-anticipated poopsicle today


----------



## wildo

I know some of you have a lot more experience than me, but the ONE, single time I feed my dog a crappy quality food- she bloated. Nearly lost her. I, for one, would not suggest an abrupt change in food simply to get it to pass. The pumpkin was probably a much better idea. Just my perspective. Oh- and I sure hope he passes it soon!


----------



## Dejavu

Good_Karma said:


> Hoping everything comes out okay. Pun intended.


Haha!! Yes, this. Hoping to hear good news!


----------



## krystyne73

Anything yet? Does digestion not work for Popsicle sticks? hmmm anxious to hear what happens


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I haven't noticed anything yet. Going to take him for a long run in about 30 minutes, that usually helps get things moving. I called my regular Vet, I just got the receptionist because the Vet was in surgery. She told me the same things the e-vet said last night, just to watch him and it should come out okay. She said she'd talk to the Vet once she's done and get back to me if the Vet thinks we need to xray or do anything further.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Wow that's nice of the vet... Mine would tell me of COURSE he needs an X-ray... As well as a flea dip, a pregnancy test for me and some snow tires just to be safe.


----------



## vat

Jax's Mom said:


> Wow that's nice of the vet... Mine would tell me of COURSE he needs an X-ray... As well as a flea dip, a pregnancy test for me and some snow tires just to be safe.


:rofl: Jax's Mom!

I hope everything comes out ok.


----------



## Good_Karma

Maybe a cup of coffee and a cigarette?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Hahaha, Jax's Mom!

The vet never called me back, they are closed now so I am guessing the Vet didn't think anything needed to be done? 

Went for our run, he went poop but no stick... it was just a bit orange from all the pumpkin. Darnit.

He is still acting normal, eating and everything.


----------



## Larien

All that stuff yesterday said it'd take up to a couple of days for it to work it's way through... But so far, so good, hopefully you'll soon find yourself on the crappy end of the stick, lmao!


----------



## blord

Good_Karma said:


> Maybe a cup of coffee and a cigarette?


That's hilarious! I had a roommate in college who would yell at us from the bathroom begging for a cup of coffee and a cigarette. Happened at least once a week!!


----------



## Larien

Lmfao blorf that's hilarious! Once I had that problem... I googled it and found this one website that was so freakin' hilarious... I could PM it anyone who wants to see xD.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Sigurd just ran like mad into the living-room biting his bum and tail a bunch. He's never done that before. I wonder if he's getting irritated. I go to the Vet to renew his license tomorrow so I'll bring him along and mention it.


----------



## onyx'girl

Hopefully it will pass tonight. Poor Sigurd.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Well if he's biting at his tush it must be in the right place,lol Lots of fiber and it should pass hopefully by morning-prune juice?


----------



## Larien

How's he doing now? Has he eaten or drank since your last post? Has he pooped, even if the stick wasn't there? All the stuff I googled said if he strains to poop, you need to get him to the ER vet asap... Keep a really close eye!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

He's sleeping now. When I pet him an hour ago he seemed normal... I haven't really noticed any "pain" signals or any of the signs of something going wrong. He ate 2 cups of kibble for dinner, has drank normal amounts of water. I haven't seen him poop tonight, though usually he only goes once a day (and already did around 4).


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I haven't really noticed any "pain" signals or any of the signs of something going wrong.


Don't forget to check gum color 
I hope everything is OK for you guys soon.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Jax's Mom said:


> Don't forget to check gum color
> I hope everything is OK for you guys soon.



His gums look like a pale pink colour? Is that bad or good?

He hasn't got #2 yet this morning... acting normal still... c'mon Popsicle stick!


----------



## Good_Karma

Hoping for some good news on that stick soon!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Sigurd's Mom said:


> His gums look like a pale pink colour? Is that bad or good?
> 
> He hasn't got #2 yet this morning... acting normal still... c'mon Popsicle stick!


Pink is good as long as the gums are not white.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Went the to the vet to get a new license for Siggy, talked to the Vet about Sigurd and she said not to worry. She thinks he will pass it within a couple of days without issues, just to watch his poop for the stick. She reassured me not to worry. The Vet said an xray would most likely be useless because they probably wouldn't be able to even see the stick in his stomach. So I guess now I just wait...

He did puke in the car earlier (it was just white foam basically), I think it was due to the fact he didn't eat much for breakfast and was in the car (doesn't usually get sick tho in the car). I mentioned that to the Vet but she said it's fine. I'm going to give him some more pumpkin now, maybe he'll finish his breakfast. He is usually picky so I'm not worried yet about him not eating a whole meal.


----------



## Shadow's mum

I hope he poop's this stick out soon.  
I can't believe how many times a day I keep checking back to see if there is any news. I don't even know you guy's, but I've got my fingers crossed for a poopy stick soon.
Love your avatar pic, he's just gorgeous.


----------



## JustMeLeslie

Shadow's mum said:


> I hope he poop's this stick out soon.
> I can't believe how many times a day I keep checking back to see if there is any news. I don't even know you guy's, but I've got my fingers crossed for a poopy stick soon.
> Love your avatar pic, he's just gorgeous.


I know what you mean. I have been doing the same thing. I have been checking numerous times a day too. At least when this is all over we will all know how long it takes for your dog to poop out a stick, for future references!


----------



## chicagojosh

any word? or stick I should say?


----------



## chicagojosh

Sigs Mom,

Are you 100% sure he ate it?


----------



## Stosh

That's what I was wondering...but where else would it be? Maybe it's dissolving in all those stomach juices and won't come out whole.


----------



## chicagojosh

hey Stosh,

yeah, im not sure where it would be either, and am assuming Sig's mom looked, but worth asking.

sometimes Cody loses a toy, and I am dumfounded as to where it went...so I suppose there's a chance...


----------



## Good_Karma

Haha, wouldn't that be something. All this worrying and it's under the couch or something!


----------



## paulag1955

This has got to be the most anticipated poop in the history of man. Or dog.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Maybe the digestive juices broke it down enough to pass stealth-style in the poo!
Osa ate part of her tug before we could stop her and boy were we happy to see bright red fabric in her poo...no more soft toys for her!


----------



## CassandGunnar

Runswithdogs said:


> Maybe the digestive juices broke it down enough to pass stealth-style in the poo!
> Osa ate part of her tug before we could stop her and boy were we happy to see bright red fabric in her poo...no more soft toys for her!


It's possible. Maybe popsicle sticks ain't what they used to be.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

So what your waiting for is a 'poopsicle'!  

Hope he is ok, I couldn't resist that.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Reminds me of an old song A N T I C I P A T I O N , it's making me wait.


----------



## IloveGSDs

opcorn:


----------



## Shadow's mum

where do I get a popcorn eating smiley?


----------



## CassandGunnar

Shadow's mum said:


> where do I get a popcorn eating smiley?


It's in the "Post Reply" button.

Select "More" from the smiley menu and a popup window opens and it's about 1/2 down.

or type : popcorn : as one word set (no spaces)

opcorn:


----------



## vat

Dang, I was hoping for a poopsicle update.


----------



## CassandGunnar

*Breaking news breaking news breaking news*



vat said:


> Dang, I was hoping for a poopsicle update.


Check the crawl on CNN.

:rofl:


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

@ chicagojosh/stosh:
I'm 99% sure he ate it. It was a matter of seconds and I was in front of him the whole time. I looked around the couch/carpet/under pillows, etc that were near us at the time... nothing. He gave a large burp a few minutes after eating the stick.


Sorry for not updating sooner, I've just been waiting and waiting for the the anticipated stick! We went for a run at 4, he pooped, something about it seemed different. I don't know if the stomach juices broke it down, but his poop... looked like it was... hard to explain, sorta loose, but firm, with something covered in poop mixed in, reminded me of like a cat fur-ball that they spit up, wasn't in the shape of a stick or anything though. Could just be an off poop since I've been feeding him pumpkin more than usual and his tummy is upset.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sometime just occurred to me... Our dogs eat sticks all the time in the summer... Their system MUST know what to do with them... Jax even successfully passed a backwards pinecone in the fall  (I don't know what way a pinecone is supposed to come out normally, but it can tell you it wasn't the way that one came out!)


----------



## paulag1955

Jax's Mom said:


> Sometime just occurred to me... Our dogs eat sticks all the time in the summer... Their system MUST know what to do with them... Jax even successfully passed a backwards pinecone in the fall  (I don't know what way a pinecone is supposed to come out normally, but it can tell you it wasn't the way that one came out!)


We have dozens of Western Hemlocks in our yard and one of the first things Shasta did when we brought her home was swallow one of the tiny cones. We didn't even know it until she pooped it out. One thing about hemlock and fir cones, when they get good and wet, the "petals" tend to fold back up. So that is a good thing!


----------



## wyominggrandma

I've been gone., was sorry to hear of no popsicle stick. The digestive juices won't break the stick down, it might possibly soften it up a bit. Because it is out of the stomach within hours, it is somewhere in the intestines or colon now. Hopefully it is soft enough to pass. Personally I would be concerned and at least want an xray to see where it is and if it is passing or just laying somewhere. Remember, if it is going to cause a blockage, it probably won't be a complete one and things will be able to pass by for awhile, then block or cause an intersussecion. 
Somebody asked about price, remember I live in nowhere Wyoming. Emergency surgery, after care and hospital for the night and antibiotics ended up about $500. Our spays and neuters are alot cheaper than what was posted on another thread, the most expensive spay if for the biggest girls and it is $140, biggest dog neuter is $80.


----------



## Stosh

I mentioned the 'poopsicle' watch to my vet today and she told me about a patient that did the same thing--three days later the dog vomited the stick. Soft and soggy but still whole.


----------



## Shadow's mum

Any poopsicle yet?opcorn: ( yay I've got the popcorn to now, thank you)
I was watching a vet show a few weeks back, and the dog on the show had a suspected blockage, just before they were going to take him in for surgery, the vet gave him one last chance to poop it out, and he did. yay. She then carried this poop back inside and washed it to make sure that it was the blockage and not just a firmer poo.
If you think you see the popsicle stick you need to rinse it under water to be sure that that's what it is and that you've got all of it and not just part of it.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

No poop this morning... or last night...  he did puke at 7am and 9am, it was just really thick and the brightest shade of yellow. After puking he was heaving for about 10 minutes, and then making a coughing noise. I was hoping he was going to heave/puke the stick up. Right now he's sleeping... still acting normal over all though.


----------



## Larien

If he's not pooping and he's puked twice, I would get him in to the Vet ... Man I hope he's okay...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Poor Sigurd!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Good_Karma

Definitely at least call the vet. Worrying now...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I am off to class for a couple hours, I just shot a quick e-mail to the receptionist. She usually replies within 10 minutes... hope he'll be okay. Right now he's running around with a ball.


----------



## Stosh

When I mentioned it to my vet she said the stick could be bouncing around in his stomach still and hasn't gotten in the right position to come out either end


----------



## Dejavu

I hope they reply soon, and of course that Sigurd will be fine!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Just wanted to update you all real quick - Sigurd pooped just now, looks normal, nothing in it at all. 

The receptionist scheduled an appointment for 3:30. She said since he threw up twice today it would be a good idea to examine him.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Poor Sigurd. I hope they figure it out. I've been following this thread closely. Thanks for keeping us udpated.


----------



## wyominggrandma

If he threw up twice today, then I would suspect the stick is starting to cause trouble. Glad you are going to the vet. Make sure they xray or ultrasound, I am thinking the stick needs to come out. This is what my vet was concernred with when the lab ate the stick, it can come out, but more than likely will cause problems, especially a whole stick. When dogs eat sticks, they usually chew them up into small pieces, not many dogs will swallow a 5 inch stick without chewing.
Since he swallowed the stick whole and it has not come out, I suspect he will have to have surgery. Hopefully not, will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Good_Karma

Hoping for good news...


----------



## Konotashi

Poor guy. Hope it's not causing too much trouble and will come out on its own here before too long.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

No issues so far according to my Vet. She took 2 xrays, like she said the other day, because it's a thin stick, it probably won't show up on xray, and she was right. We couldn't see it anywhere. She said his stomach looks healthy though, it was full of food and nothing looked odd. His colon was full of gas, she said that was normal. She didn't see any dark large bloated spots in the stomach/intestines/colon so that's also a good sign. She said the stick is probably just floating around the stomach at this point.

She figured he threw up this morning because his stomach was most likely empty and the stomach was basically like "Hey, there is something foreign in here!" so it tried to get rid of it. All that was in the puke was stomach acid. The stick must have just irritated him.

She gave him a shot of Cerenia, and gave me some Sucralfate pills, she said the Sucralfate will help coat the stomach or help fill any craters the stick may cause. 

She said the stick may take days, weeks or months to come up in vomit or thru poop. She said she had a patient who ate a spatula and the dog vomited pieces of it months later.

In 24hrs she will call me to follow up. I am to watch for vomiting and signs of distress. She said she wants me to watch his poop for at least another week.

She said she doesn't want to just go straight to surgery if there isn't a need to.


----------



## JudynRich

I feel for you right now...sounds like Sigurd is wonder what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Konotashi

At least everything looks normal! Whew! Hopefully it won't take months though!

A dog that swallowed a spatula?! Must have been a giant dog. ._.


----------



## Larien

Well I'm glad he didn't need surgery! I hope that thing comes out sooner than later though, we've all been so worried about your boy!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Konotashi said:


> A dog that swallowed a spatula?! Must have been a giant dog. ._.


Haha I think it actually chewed off big chunks, not just the whole thing down the hatch! That would be nuts.


----------



## Stosh

Thanks for the update! Stosh stopped to poop while we were hiking in the woods and I have to confess I thought about poor Sigurd pooping out that stick. Glad to hear things are going as well as possible.


----------



## Larien

Haha have you ever seen that show "My Dog Ate What?" on NatGeo Wild? There have been dogs on there who have eaten giant things! One ate the bottom part of a clothes hanger whole, another ate a huge stick that was long and pretty thick whole, I can't remember anything else big I've seen on there, but also weird things like engagement rings, rocks, a fishing lure, 30 tampons, all kinds of stuff! Made me so paranoid I never leave anything around they could swallow! After every episode I'm always like, "Okay jewelry in the box..." "Hangers in the closet!" "No more rocks in the yard from now on!" "I'm never taking up fishing!" Lol...


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Larien said:


> Haha have you ever seen that show "My Dog Ate What?" on NatGeo Wild? There have been dogs on there who have eaten giant things! One ate the bottom part of a clothes hanger whole, another ate a huge stick that was long and pretty thick whole, I can't remember anything else big I've seen on there, but also weird things like engagement rings, rocks, a fishing lure, 30 tampons, all kinds of stuff! Made me so paranoid I never leave anything around they could swallow! After every episode I'm always like, "Okay jewelry in the box..." "Hangers in the closet!" "No more rocks in the yard from now on!" "I'm never taking up fishing!" Lol...


I've never seen that show before, I'll keep an eye open for it. When searching the other night about dogs and stomach acids/digesting objects, some article came up that had a bunch of wild stuff dogs ate and survived. A puppy ate a HUGE knife and lived, crazy! My vet was saying she's had patients eat needles, fishing lines, tacks, etc and they are perfectly fine with no issues... I've been so paranoid this week about things he could swallow! I was in my office and dropped a box of paper clips, for a second I was like "I'll pick them up in a few minutes," but then I was like "No! Now!" LOL

No stick though. Had a follow up with my vet via email this morning, since he isn't puking anymore and is pooping, eating, etc just fine we're just going to wait it out. He has been burping more than usual, but the vet didn't seem alarmed. Still checking his #2 with no luck. I am hoping I just missed it somewhere along the way and it's already out...


----------



## Larien

Fingers crossed, hope that stick shows itself soon!


----------



## Good_Karma

Months, really??? Geez I hope it doesn't take that long. Well I am very glad to hear it hasn't caused an obstruction, hopefully that won't happen. So now you just have to go back to life as usual but keep a real close eye on him? That's tough. It's not easy to just sit back and wait...


----------



## Shadow's mum

I was at the dog park yesterday, and a friends dog had something in his mouth. Once we got it off him we realized it was an icy pole (popsicle) stick. Ah the horror of it.


----------



## TaraM1285

Sigurd's Mom said:


> She said the stick may take days, weeks or months to come up in vomit or thru poop.


Last September Tara swallowed a peach pit while on a hike. I watched her and her poop for at least a week for issues or to see if she passed the pit. She never had any problems whatsoever and I never saw a peach pit in her poop. Eventually, I assumed it must have broken down and passed without me noticing. Late December, right before Christmas she vomited a few times from a knuckle bone disagreeing with her. Lo and behold, up came the peach pit, completely intact! I was shocked.


----------



## Larien

Haha so you guys call them icy poles in Australia? I love hearing about different words for things in other countries, how funny!


----------



## Good_Karma

Icy pole sounds kinda X-rated to me.


----------



## vat

Good one Karma!!! Oh I hope we see a stick come out either end soon. The wait and not knowing would drive me insane!


----------



## krystyne73

I volunteer at a horse riding center for disabled kids. They have a horse there that swallowed a deworming syringe and I am told it can not be removed....
My dog swallowed my thigh high stocking once, she threw it up later that day. 
This thread is like watching the most intense show, I am biting my nails reading it! LOL


----------



## Good_Karma

How is Sigurd doing today?


----------



## Larien

Soooooo.... any sign of the much anticipated stick?


----------



## Castlemaid

I haven't posted, but I keep coming in to check up on Sigurd's progress! I'd be a nervous wreck waiting for that popsicle stick to show up!


----------



## Good_Karma

Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## Sunstreaked

Gah! Not yet? I haven't been so interested in poop since my kid swallowed a quarter! 

C'mon Sigurd!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

LOL, sorry I haven't been updating!!

No stick yet  I've been checking his poops and NOTHING. He hasn't vomited since the day I brought him to the Vet. He finished all his medications. Now I guess I'll just wait... maybe it will never leave his tummy...


----------



## Dejavu

OMG, no stick yet!

Well, the good thing is it hasn't caused any problems. Hugs for you and Sigurd!!

Aaand back to continue waiting for it to come out, lol.


----------

